# Life expectancy of shocks?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

When you notice the ride becoming bouncy.

If you push down on a corner of the vehicle, it shouldn't bounce - but if it does, the struts/shocks are toast. It should, even with vehicles that have a super-compliant ride (like my brother's Buick Century), come right back up once without bouncing.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Gabriel has an app to test your shocks and struts

View attachment 283239


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

@MP81 posted how to test. No need for an app.

In short. If car gets bouncy. It's time to replace. 75k is a lot of miles so they're probably worn out by now.

Also. If the car gets squirrely in curves. I once did a 180 on a freeway curve. The struts were so bad. The tires wouldn't stay on the ground. 

Ask google. It will explain.

When I was a mechanic. Most new cars back then were done before 50k miles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My Gen 1 was noticeably worn at 50k. The Gen 2 has always ridden like crap over large pavement imperfections (18" wheels with 40 profile - now 45 - tires), but I think it's approaching that point too - now just a hair over 40.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> My Gen 1 was noticeably worn at 50k.


That is surprising - ours is at 96k miles and is still perfectly fine.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

MP81 said:


> That is surprising - ours is at 96k miles and is still perfectly fine.


I think if you're not driving over a ton of potholes and you aren't on low profile tires that's not all that uncommon. Driving conditions are key here.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, I mean, we are in Michigan, so...potholes definitely happen, haha.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

It's not the miles, it's the vertical motion. 
Worst case, the road I live on is currently heavily washboarded. Main reason I drove the Saturn to town this morning instead of the Cruze. 2000' of chatter bumps, about 18" between peaks, is a lot of suspension motion, more than driving 25 miles on decent roads.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Again...some portions of road we drive regularly might as well be a washboarded dirt road...but are paved. It's Michigan.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Haha yeah roads suck in Michigan but who knows what you're hitting on a daily basis compared to someone else. It's just a rule of thumb. 

You should thank the car gods you've survived this long!


----------

